# croakers



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone heard anything about croaker in southern md yet?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I Went by The Tackle Box and saw the picture of the first croaker reported its now up to you.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

check this out !!!
https://www.visitstmarysmd.com/blog/fishing-report-news-flash-croaker-caught-off-point-lookout


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Southern MD nothing, but I heard southern VA yes.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

To cold and not enough salinity.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

They are filling up coolers down this end, like I told my big brother this week if you don't have a line in by next weekend the joke is on you! Don't be the one waiting on a report they are there with no doubt!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Croaker D said:


> They are filling up coolers down this end, like I told my big brother this week if you don't have a line in by next weekend the joke is on you! Don't be the one waiting on a report they are there with no doubt!


 x2


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Anything happening at bushwood or st clements ( croakers)


----------



## cnerem (Dec 29, 2011)

went to tackle box yesterday been catching them at hog point/ceder point and i think PLO. thinking about hitting PLO today for a bit


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cnerem said:


> went to tackle box yesterday been catching them at hog point/ceder point and i think PLO. thinking about hitting PLO today for a bit


You should do well. Good luck.:fishing:


----------



## cnerem (Dec 29, 2011)

any action going on in Solomons Pier? dont feel like driving down to PLO even tho im in hollywood


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

If they are catching at hogs point I would say yes as far as Solomons but you wont know until you put in some time! I would love to hear some reports! Im missing my little croakers holes right now being as I just moved to Va two months ago. This is new turf for me but I will find some holes here also soon enough...


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Didn't fish the night bite for croakers... but I was at hog point this am looking for rockfish.. no haps.. Didn't do as well as last Sunday..


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

They were at PLO Friday night. Bring squid.


----------



## cnerem (Dec 29, 2011)

Been at Solomon's since 4pm no bites few small rocks but can't keep yet anyways


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

If they are at Solomons you will have to wait for the daylight to fall!


----------



## cnerem (Dec 29, 2011)

i know but i had to go during day. Gotta get up at 430AM haha


----------

